# Testing market in Singapore



## udayanem (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I know this forum is a great help for many Expats.

I am seeking your help to know, how is Testing job market in Singapore?
How much will be the salaries? For Ex say 8+ Years of exp and having good exp in Automation? I am not looking at exact pkg rather looking at the range.

I see very few openings in SG and less chances for Expats.

I didn't get a single call even after trying from more than 6-8 months and applying for relevant opportunities.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

I am seeking your help to know, how is Testing job market in Singapore?

Its not bad..:juggle:

Many testing professionals are working here but mostly thru Indian companies
Infosys has couple of clients - DB & Citi Bank.
CTS , Polaris, WIPRO, Mah Satyam all.. So why dont you try to come thru any of these companies...Its not that easy to get a job from India esp with a skill lile testing where plenty of resources are available in any market (With due respect to all the testing professionals)


How much will be the salaries? For Ex say 8+ Years of exp and having good exp in Automation? I am not looking at exact pkg rather looking at the range.

Depends on the company...most Indian companies 'll pay you 5000 to 6500 for QTP, Load runner , OTS etc..
But dont get surprised if you come across some one getting 9-10K


I see very few openings in SG and less chances for Expats.
True..very true..so try to join an Indian company..come here & then :tongue1:

I didn't get a single call even after trying from more than 6-8 months and applying for relevant opportunities.

All I can say ...You are not the only one..


----------



## udayanem (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

True, but you might know that whatever the company names you mentioned above have multiple branches and the chances are too low to get into Singapore based projects.

Almost like 1 and half year back, i got a call from a consultancy and they offered 7K when i was with 7 Years of exp. I heard from them that, they will schedule interview rounds but didnt heard anything after that. I tried call/follow up with them, but all went vain.

To get information, can you tell me which IT technology is more in demand in SG, because most of banks are present in SG?

Can you give any references for Testing openings?

Looking forward your help.

Thanks,
Uday


----------

